# Impossible de supprimer partition



## lionel1325 (13 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu créer une deuxième partition sur mon SSD de 250go afin de laisser sur l'un El capitan, et sur l'autre Windows 10.
Dans un premier temps, j'avais partagé le disque dur de manière non équitable au niveau du volume. J'ai donc essayé des modifications pour le partager en 125 Go chacun. En essayant de m'en sortir, j'ai progressivement plongé de plus en plus profond dans mes difficultés...
En gros, lors de l'installation de Windows, ce dernier m'empêchait de l'installer : probablement un format GUID ou MBR (ou un truc du genre qui m'empêchait d'installer windows 10) Du coup, j'ai mis installé el capitan également sur la 2°partition en espérant retrouver un format possible à formater ensuite pour win10...
BREF, je me suis bien enfoncé dans mes difficultés car maintenant je n'arrive ni à installer win 10, ni à supprimer la partition!

Mon objectif final est donc de mettre el capitan sur une partition d'environ 125 Go et win10 sur l'autre d'environ 125 Go.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

PS : J'ai été dans terminal faire un DISKUTIL LIST.
Le voici :

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage MacOSX                  126.1 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s4

  5:          Apple_CoreStorage El capitan              123.3 GB   disk0s5

  6:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS El capitan             +123.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s5

                                03556470-17BC-41D0-8867-AB1F9C083228

                                Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS MacOSX                 +125.8 GB   disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                87C5D25D-C0A0-4ABD-8235-E14DBFB9F65F

                                Unencrypted


----------



## lionel1325 (14 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit peu avancé de mon côté depuis hier soir.

J'ai gardé la partition mac OSX, et j'ai formaté l'autre au format OSX étendu journaliste. (Je n'avais pas trop le choix de toute manière, il ne proposait pas de le faire en FAT ou exFat.) J'ai renommé cette partition Windows et si je le souhaite, j'ai maintenant la possibilité de le formaté en FAT ou exFat. Mais je me suis arrêté là...

Je suis allé ensuite voir sur Boot Camp et là, j'ai une fenêtre qui m'indique que le disque de démarrage ne peut pas être formaté, ni restauré en une seule partition. "Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows."
Lorsque je clique OK, je peux cliquer "créer un disque d'installation..." et "télécharger le plus récent logiciel..." Par contre, "installer ou supprimer Windows 7 ou version ultérieure" est grisé.

Quelqu'un a une idée de ce que je dois faire ensuite? Car je ne peux pas supprimer la partition Windows pour utiliser Boot Camp. Et je ne sais pas dans quel format mettre la partition Windows pour que l'installation se fasse! Car lorsque je choisis la partition au cours de l'installation de Windows, il est indiqué "Windows can't be installed on this drive" avec un point d'exclamation juste avant. J'ai essayé en utilisant FORMAT, en utilisant DELETE puis NEW. Mais rien n'y fait, je ne peux jamais cliquer NEXT pour poursuivre l'installation...

Si quelqu'un sait comment m'aider pour avancer?
Merci d'avance,

Lionel

PS : Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider, mais voici ce que dit DISKUTIL LIST: 

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage MacOSX                  126.1 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s4

  5:                  Apple_HFS Windows                 123.3 GB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS MacOSX                 +125.8 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                87C5D25D-C0A0-4ABD-8235-E14DBFB9F65F

                                Unencrypted


----------



## lionel1325 (15 Juillet 2016)

Je reviens pour ceux qui un jour auront le même soucis que moi...
J'ai trouvé la solution, tout seul, comme un grand! ;-)

Il fallait supprimer, via l'installe de windows 10, le disque 0 partition 4! C'est celle MSR...
Après l'avoir retiré, j'ai pu supprimer la partition Windows. Chose que je ne pouvais plus faire.
Ensuite, j'ai refais une tentative boot camp qui a réussi...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2016)

Salut *lionel
*
Bravo pour ton initiative !

Comme j'étais concentré sur d'autres sujets, je n'avais pas lu ton fil > ce qui t'a permis d'échapper à ma rhétorique > pourtant, ça m'aurait diantrement intéressé de venir t'aider à t'enfoncer encore davantage dans l'abîme


----------



## lionel1325 (16 Juillet 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *lionel
> *
> Bravo pour ton initiative !
> 
> Comme j'étais concentré sur d'autres sujets, je n'avais pas lu ton fil > ce qui t'a permis d'échapper à ma rhétorique > pourtant, ça m'aurait diantrement intéressé de venir t'aider à t'enfoncer encore davantage dans l'abîme




Ce sera pour une prochaine fois... ;-)


----------

